# South FL bombed by Western NY



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

I was minding my own business and got to come home earlier than normal from work today. As I walked in my wife said that I received a package and it was on the counter. Confused, I grabbed it and got nervous when I saw it was from NY. 
@WNYTony and I got together for a smoke at one of the local places while he was in town. Tony did warn me by saying he was coming to the cigar lounge unarmed, but I just couldn't leave it alone. Well, he hit me back savagely. I'm fairly certain I haven't tried any of these.

I had a great time getting away from life for a little while. We were talking about how hot it was while you were here and yesterday we had a cold front come in. It's now 79 degrees out 

Thank you so much brother! Please let me know when your coming back to town so we can get together again.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Damn fine looking hit @WNYTony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

genomez said:


> I was minding my own business and got to come home earlier than normal from work today. As I walked in my wife said that I received a package and it was on the counter. Confused, I grabbed it and got nervous when I saw it was from NY.
> @WNYTony and I got together for a smoke at one of the local places while he was in town. Tony did warn me by saying he was coming to the cigar lounge unarmed, but I just couldn't leave it alone. Well, he hit me back savagely. I'm fairly certain I haven't tried any of these.
> 
> I had a great time getting away from life for a little while. We were talking about how hot it was while you were here and yesterday we had a cold front come in. It's now 79 degrees out
> ...


 @WNYTony Nice Job! Jason I have no idea how he got your address...


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> @WNYTony Nice Job! Jason I have no idea how he got your address...


I guess I don't need to guess where he got it anymore lol


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Beautiful hit on an awesome brother. Kudos.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

genomez said:


> I was minding my own business and got to come home earlier than normal from work today. As I walked in my wife said that I received a package and it was on the counter. Confused, I grabbed it and got nervous when I saw it was from NY.
> @WNYTony and I got together for a smoke at one of the local places while he was in town. Tony did warn me by saying he was coming to the cigar lounge unarmed, but I just couldn't leave it alone. Well, he hit me back savagely. I'm fairly certain I haven't tried any of these.
> 
> I had a great time getting away from life for a little while. We were talking about how hot it was while you were here and yesterday we had a cold front come in. It's now 79 degrees out
> ...


Glad they survived that cold spell you're having and made it safely thru. There was snow on my car yesterday by the way......

I just wanted to repay your kindness my friend.

And don't you worry @Olecharlie I'd never reveal a source !


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

That'll teach ya to go at an unarmed brother.
Good hit @WNYTony.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Great hit Tony, that'll teach him.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Mighty fine selection there! 
#HellYea 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky- (Jul 23, 2018)

Heck of a selection!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

kacey said:


> That'll teach ya to go at an unarmed brother.
> Good hit @WNYTony.


Lol. Well it could be argued that he was being a most excellent host but I then again I tend to think like you do @kacey !


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Really nice hit Tony. Fine smokes there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Killer hit Tony!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice job Tony!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Dang - you all are some pretty wicked awesome folks!


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

WNYTony said:


> Lol. Well it could be argued that he was being a most excellent host but I then again I tend to think like you do @kacey !


That's what I was going for but I sure learned my lesson...until the next BOTL comes for a visit


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

genomez said:


> That's what I was going for but I sure learned my lesson...until the next BOTL comes for a visit


Ha ha - that's excellent !


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Not only did @NYTony give you a fantastic array of smokes, he wrote a Wiki entry about them too. Well done gents!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I missed this one. Top notch Tony.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

